# Interested in a New Small Cutter KNK Suggestions



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a full size cutter and wanted something smaller and "portable" so I bought a Cameo... It's an OK little machine But I think I want something a little more robust...

So in my quest I came across the KNK Cutters... Specifically the 15" Max and 14" Zing... Strickly as a Rhinestone Template making machine... I think I like the Maxx as it has USB memory port to load designs so it doesn't have to be connected to the computer to use... That's one feature I really liked with the Cameo... I may do some fairs, craft shows and things like that so I thought that would be a handy feature... Being the Zing doesn't appear to have a control panel I think it needs to be connected to a computer...

Does any here have any experience with either of these two machines? They both seem to have a ton of cutting force like they could cut thru a brick!... LOL

Big price difference between the two but the Maxx just seems to be calling my name...

Suggestions, Input?...

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the knk 15"groove e.comes with studio max software.I have had mine over a year and have had no problems.*Customer service is AAA*.Contact sandymcc.the true cut is more like 13" width.It works just fine for rhinestone templates I have cuts alot and still chuggin.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the knk maxi 24 this is year 3 and it does a great jug if cutting. I really could have gotten the smaller one for what do. I do not have a USB and sure wish I did . I couple move it around when I was not using it yes the service and training is great from Sandy


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Gee I sure messed up 

Should say could have gotten the smaller one for what I do. No USB . Would love it then I could move it around


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The 15" Maxx is out-of-stock right now and I don't know when new ones will arrive. There is a refurbished model on the site but you would want to check on the USB port since it was only added in the shipments after fall 2010. 

One thing about the USB port. You must "cut to file" any designs you want to cut from a flash drive. So, the file must first be opened in KNK Studio and then sent to cut and a PLT file will be created. That's what gets saved to the flash drive. Thus, if you want to cut from that USB flash, you will not have the ability to make any changes, such as resizing or selecting by color. You open the file and the cutter just immediately starts cutting that particular file. You also cannot do PNC's. The feature is handy, however, when you need to repeat particular cuts off and on and it's not convenient to have your computer hooked up.

The nice thing about the Zing is that it's a lot more transportable than the Maxx. While I'm able to carry my 15" Maxx myself, it is a bit awkward and I certainly can't be carrying anything else. But the Zing, especially in its travel bag, is very easy to carry, along with my laptop bag and my sample bag.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I just saw the Zing in action for the first time at the ISS Orlando trade show last week. @dazzabling was demonstrating it at the Specialty Materials booth right across from me.

For the cost, it looked like a nice entry level cutter for someone to get started with rhinestone templates and vinyl stickers and t-shirt vinyl.

It had a few limitations (no place to hold the vinyl rolls, smaller size), but if you know that's all you'd need, it's definitely worth looking into.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm glad you got to check it out, Rodney!

Another Zing limitation I should mentioned is that the pinch rollers are not adjustable. Thus rolled materials need to be at least 13" wide. Now that works great with 15" wide vinyl or iron-on transfer, but I know that some people purchase, for example, wall vinyl in 12" wide rolls. Of course, if using the cutting mat, this is not an issue... only if you plan to feed the material directly into the Zing.

The Maxx models do have adjustable pinch rollers, therefore the width of the rolled materials is never a problem.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

As Sandy mentioned about the 12" vinyl, I found that using the sticky mat cutting 12 x 12 pieces of vinyl makes for a great quick and easy project to be able to do just a few names and numbers especially on scrap pieces from their larger rolls. I purposely cut some twill and vinyl crooked and uneven so that people can see that you can still use up all your scrap material with the sticky mat. 

As, we all know nothing is perfect and the sticky mat helps for those kinds of jobs because of the ability to position the blade holder to exactly where you need it. 

You are able to use your rolled vinyl but some thinking "outside of the box" will enable you to keep up with your normal routine.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Now that you mention it, I remembered that one of the new Zing owners found a way to use her 12" wide vinyl rolls. She already had a roll of contact paper that was 17" wide. So she used masking tape to tape the vinyl onto the back of the contact paper and then cut her design in her Zing. One cut was 8 feet long! So, it worked really well for her. 

Here's the thread at the Make The Cut forum where she explains this:

my 12" roll of VINYL on a ZING project - Make The Cut! Forum


----------

